# Youtube golf channels



## adam6177 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi all

I commute on the train 5 hours per day so watch A LOT of netflix/amazon etc, but I do also download a lot of content from youtube to watch.  Normally the Mark Crossfield et al course vlogs, peter finch and Rick Shiels also.

I'm at the stage now where I've done all their videos to death and am literally waiting for them to release new content.....so I'm looking for other golf related entertainment, whether it be instructional or just fun.  What/who does anyone recommend?

Cheers all

Adam


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2018)

Do you not watch Me And My Golf as well? I like them.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2018)

Have you watched Golfholics stuff? They produce some of the best golf content on Youtube by a mile


----------



## User20205 (Aug 8, 2018)

Thereâ€™s only 1 worth watching :thup:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB641Tn7CVOVgsNXm478orw


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 8, 2018)

I got bored of them all a while ago!

...Until the No Laying Up guys started doing videos.

For me theyâ€™re on another level to anything else out there.

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCZn1UAWT9W0pLTWCdt8CTBg


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 8, 2018)

Another +1 for No Laying Up, their Tourist Sauce series has been excellent. Not the longest of videos but they are re watchable for the entertainment value. Really looking forward to the Scotland edition of Tourist Sauce.


----------



## Coffey (Aug 8, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			I got bored of them all a while ago!

...Until the No Laying Up guys started doing videos.

For me theyâ€™re on another level to anything else out there.

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCZn1UAWT9W0pLTWCdt8CTBg

Click to expand...

100% agree, the Tourist sauce series is the best thing I have watched on Youtube. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 8, 2018)

Coffey said:



			100% agree, the Tourist sauce series is the best thing I have watched on Youtube. Absolutely brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:  Tourist Sauce was superb & The trip out to Tasmania- Barnbugle Dunes was something else. 
I canâ€™t wait for the Scotland trip!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 8, 2018)

I struggle watching that type of thing, would much rather get out and play or practice. Have you thought about buying one of those travel putters that collapses into a carrying case then you could putt up and down the corridor instead. Maybe even get a few others interested and play for the Railway Cup?   :thup:


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 8, 2018)

they look absolutely gold....never heard of any of them.  cheers chaps.


----------



## turkish (Aug 8, 2018)

I've mainly stopped watching instruction but a new one popped up and I quite like what I've watched so far- Eric Cogorno Golf


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 8, 2018)

Tara Iti    NZ    

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VV40tk_5fis#fauxfullscreen


----------



## Coffey (Aug 8, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Tara Iti    NZ    

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VV40tk_5fis#fauxfullscreen

Click to expand...

Looks fantastic doesn't it.

Gutted the season is over - was the best bit of my Tuesday morning commute.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 8, 2018)

My favourite is Chris Ryan


----------



## xreyuk (Aug 8, 2018)

Quite a few people Iâ€™ve seen online like fried eggs golf


----------



## Dasit (Aug 8, 2018)

Instructional stuff is all a bit crappy imo

If you have a problem maybe look it up



I prefer watching handicap golfers trying to get better.

Check out Scratch Golf. He has been going for a while off about 5 handicap now.


----------



## User 99 (Aug 8, 2018)

Dasit said:



			Check out Scratch Golf. He has been going for a while off about 5 handicap now.
		
Click to expand...

I really like his slant on vids, makes them quite entertaining to watch. I find Shields brain numbing I'm afraid, Pete Finch is ok but I really like Crossfield, particularly their vlogs cause they are just having a laugh, black tees on every course, lose loads of balls but don't care, though neither would I if I got them for free.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2018)

Dasit said:



			Check out Scratch Golf. He has been going for a while off about 5 handicap now.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I love his approach (and his film clip interludes). Top guy too and very supportive to other youtube channels


----------



## Dogma (Aug 9, 2018)

No Laying Up podcast


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 9, 2018)

Difficult to beat the Crossfield and co. course vlogs. :thup:


----------



## Hammertoe (Aug 9, 2018)

Adventures in golf with Eric Anders Lang is well worth watching


----------



## Mr Hip (Aug 9, 2018)

Andy the Average Golfer at Teeuplo and the wonderful Liam Harrison at Golfvlogsuk.


----------



## Mr Hip (Aug 12, 2018)

A couple of other thoughts. The Cut, the BBC golf podcast is interesting - the Billy Foster edition is entertaining - and Eddie Pepperell's blog. He doesn't post every week but always has something interesting to say.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 12, 2018)

PCWOX said:



			Difficult to beat the Crossfield and co. course vlogs. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Try watching paint dry. Much more fun


----------



## User20205 (Aug 12, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Try watching paint dry. Much more fun
		
Click to expand...

I reckon crossfield has lost it slightly...all of that â€˜bantzâ€™ is painful 
He best when knocking it around his local links course by himself. 
Alex Elliott Golf is pretty good, I donâ€™t think he does the caddy diaries anymore tho.
Plus heâ€™s a bunker mentality ambassador like fishy :thup:


----------



## shortgame (Aug 12, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Try watching paint dry. Much more fun
		
Click to expand...

and a lot less irritating!!


----------



## shortgame (Aug 12, 2018)

therod said:



			Alex Elliott Golf is pretty good, I donâ€™t think he does the caddy diaries anymore tho.
Plus heâ€™s a bunker mentality ambassador like fishy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks will check it out


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 12, 2018)

I happened upon an account, scratch golf, this week. 

Basic premise is a 10 handicapper, trying to get down to scratch. 

Sets himself apart as he's not a pro. Some very interesting videos, albeit not as productive as some of the full time you tubers


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 12, 2018)

Mr Hip said:



			Andy the Average Golfer at Teeuplo and the wonderful Liam Harrison at Golfvlogsuk.
		
Click to expand...

Cannot stand the golfvlogs videos, or the people involved.

Watched their trip to Spain this year where they were all singing and chanting in the restaurant like a bunch of football hooligans. Not for me.

My favourites are Crossfield and Shawn Clement (love his philosophy). Subscribed to Shiels and Finch but not overly fussed on them. Not keen on meandmy either.

Nowadays I try and stay away from Instruction videos as they end up ruining my swing.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 12, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			No Laying Up
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve been banned from their channel


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 12, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			Iâ€™ve been banned from their channel
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## shortgame (Aug 12, 2018)

A joke I guess - as he advocates laying up (a lot) with his '3 goals method'


----------



## GregKael (Aug 13, 2018)

Great thread this. some real interesting watches.



Dasit said:



			Instructional stuff is all a bit crappy imo

Check out Scratch Golf. He has been going for a while off about 5 handicap now.
		
Click to expand...

I did check out Scratch Golf, thanks for highlighting. It's a pretty good channel, seems more a lot relatable than some of the "pros" videos. Plus his sense of humour is way closer to mine than the "lads,lads" behaviour of some other channels. Managed to watch about 5 mins of No Laying Up and decided this is not for me.


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 13, 2018)

I feel like Iâ€™m the only one who doesnâ€™t like Mark Crossfield  Heâ€™s annoying, arrogant, the in-jokes, forced â€˜banterâ€™ etc. 

The way he acted about the fact that Taylormade wouldnâ€™t send him free stuff, was weird. He was also a bit weird when he couldnâ€™t grasp that a number of his viewers werenâ€™t happy with him signing a contract with Titleist, because they were concerned about his impartiality eroding. 

I do very much feel like Iâ€™m alone in these thoughts though.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 13, 2018)

howbow88 said:



			I feel like Iâ€™m the only one who doesnâ€™t like Mark Crossfield  Heaaâ€™s annoying, arrogant, the in-jokes, forced â€˜banterâ€™ etc.
		
Click to expand...

Same. Never liked Chris Evans either. Or Timmy Mallett.


----------



## Depreston (Aug 16, 2018)

Is that Dan Whittaker I can hear on sky coverage of the pga !?!?


----------



## User 99 (Aug 16, 2018)

Crossfields technical stuff like out at TPI in the US is undeniably brilliant, his tie up with Titleist has allowed his followers to some unique access to the likes of Scotty Cameron and Bob Vokey, however, I have tired of his Vlogs and as others have said his "bantz" has just been over played.

Liam Harrison I thought initially was brilliant but his content has become very repetitive and as mentioned, the chanting in the restaurant, though looked like fun, does have the football mentality.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 16, 2018)

Depreston said:



			Is that Dan Whittaker I can hear on sky coverage of the pga !?!?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly is - he's coaching one of the players

Lots of the youtubers are getting on the telly now


----------



## xreyuk (Aug 16, 2018)

Depreston said:



			Is that Dan Whittaker I can hear on sky coverage of the pga !?!?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I have my lessons with him. He had to cancel this week due to his Sky Sports coverage.


----------



## Capella (Aug 17, 2018)

howbow88 said:



			I feel like Iâ€™m the only one who doesnâ€™t like Mark Crossfield  Heâ€™s annoying, arrogant, the in-jokes, forced â€˜banterâ€™ etc. 

The way he acted about the fact that Taylormade wouldnâ€™t send him free stuff, was weird. He was also a bit weird when he couldnâ€™t grasp that a number of his viewers werenâ€™t happy with him signing a contract with Titleist, because they were concerned about his impartiality eroding. 

I do very much feel like Iâ€™m alone in these thoughts though.
		
Click to expand...

No, you aren't. Crossfield is a marmite character. You love him or you hate him. I really can't stand him either.

I started watching YouTube golf vlogs when I first started playing and was stuck in my office for way too long every day. The first ones I stumbled upon where the ones by Harry Flower, Gorilla James and his crew. They both stopped making videos a short while after that, though, because they fell out of golf for a spell and did fitness instead. But they are both back now, Harry is trying to make a career as a playing pro (struggling at it, though) and James is trying to break through in the long drive world. 

I love Shiels and Finch, Andy Carter and Chris Fletcher (ImproveMyGolf) and FriedEggs golf and watch pretty much all of their stuff when it comes out.

Someone with a more lighthearted amateur appoach to things and a great sense of humor is Rob McGarr aka Scratch Golf. 

And then there is Andrew Jensen, a Canadian mini-tour player who vlogs about the challenges and difficulties of making it as a playing pro.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 17, 2018)

Talking of Youtube golf channels - I don't know if anyone has come across this - Robin Matthew Williams - channel yet but he's the worst thing I've seen in golf media/youtube for a long time. Doesn't seem to say anything of any worth and covers over that fact with constant camera cuts to a different angle to keep it "interesting". He also seems to think that swearing every 2nd word makes him controversial, it doesn't. I keep getting spammed on Youtube with his videos in my suggested and have hidden him and told Youtube to stop recommending them to me and now I'm getting bloody sponsored crap from him on Instagram suggested to me. Someone please make it stop.


----------



## Coffey (Aug 17, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Talking of Youtube golf channels - I don't know if anyone has come across this - Robin Matthew Williams - channel yet but he's the worst thing I've seen in golf media/youtube for a long time. Doesn't seem to say anything of any worth and covers over that fact with constant camera cuts to a different angle to keep it "interesting". He also seems to think that swearing every 2nd word makes him controversial, it doesn't. I keep getting spammed on Youtube with his videos in my suggested and have hidden him and told Youtube to stop recommending them to me and now I'm getting bloody sponsored crap from him on Instagram suggested to me. Someone please make it stop.
		
Click to expand...


Is that the top bloke videos or whatever?

I have been getting spammed with them constantly slamming Crossfield and have tried to hide them as much as possible and I still see them.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 17, 2018)

Coffey said:



			Is that the top bloke videos or whatever?

I have been getting spammed with them constantly slamming Crossfield and have tried to hide them as much as possible and I still see them.
		
Click to expand...

Nah different bloke, but that topbloke guy is a proper weirdo. Not sure if he's still posting, but spent an unhealthy amount of time making videos about Crossfield, was so weird. 

This is a youngish lad who has some gripes with the PGA about the way the system works and seems to be blowing up on instagram and youtube with his "real" views on the PGA and all things golf. He comes across like a spoilt brat, takes 10 minutes to talk about something that would take 3 if it wasn't for all the repetition, constant camera angle cutting and swearing. He's an idiot and the fact so many people fail to see through it and are responding to him in a positive way hurts my brain.


----------



## Coffey (Aug 17, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Nah different bloke, but that topbloke guy is a proper weirdo. Not sure if he's still posting, but spent an unhealthy amount of time making videos about Crossfield, was so weird. 

This is a youngish lad who has some gripes with the PGA about the way the system works and seems to be blowing up on instagram and youtube with his "real" views on the PGA and all things golf. He comes across like a spoilt brat, takes 10 minutes to talk about something that would take 3 if it wasn't for all the repetition, constant camera angle cutting and swearing. He's an idiot and the fact so many people fail to see through it and are responding to him in a positive way hurts my brain.
		
Click to expand...


Topbloke guy is still posting about Crossfield- clogging up my youtube feed for absolutely no reason. 

Haven't came across him and hopefully never will


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 17, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Talking of Youtube golf channels - I don't know if anyone has come across this - Robin Matthew Williams - channel yet but he's the worst thing I've seen in golf media/youtube for a long time. Doesn't seem to say anything of any worth and covers over that fact with constant camera cuts to a different angle to keep it "interesting". He also seems to think that swearing every 2nd word makes him controversial, it doesn't. I keep getting spammed on Youtube with his videos in my suggested and have hidden him and told Youtube to stop recommending them to me and now I'm getting bloody sponsored crap from him on Instagram suggested to me. Someone please make it stop.
		
Click to expand...

Wow just watched one of his videos and my head hurts, and it didn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 19, 2018)

The head pro at my place has started putting out lots of stuff on youtube, here's his latest offering :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRYtAQcWuik&feature=youtu.be


----------



## User 99 (Aug 19, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Wow just watched one of his videos and my head hurts, and it didn't make a lot of sense.
		
Click to expand...


Just watched one as well, can't be long before he's up to 200,000 subscribers, well may be not.


----------



## Junior (Aug 19, 2018)

Seems Dan Whittiker told some porkies..... 

https://twitter.com/seanymcgolf/status/1030540531301052426?s=19

Looks to be into his elite coaching.  Lots of good players see him do he can't be bad.  His YouTube stuff seems to over complicate things for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2018)

Junior said:



			Seems Dan Whittiker told some porkies..... 

https://twitter.com/seanymcgolf/status/1030540531301052426?s=19

Looks to be into his elite coaching.  Lots of good players see him do he can't be bad.  His YouTube stuff seems to over complicate things for me.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure who he teaches and not bothered. What he produces on youtube is very good and gets his message over so well


----------



## DRW (Aug 20, 2018)

Quite like James Robinson :-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwRmNfog3-k

And TXG :-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHt2rY0BTrI


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 20, 2018)

I've just checked out that top bloke channel - 11 videos from 2018 all have Mark Crossfield in the title.  It seems obvious that he's trying to make himself a name off the back of Mark, which is really quite pathetic and I can only assume is born of jealousy of how Mark lives a golfing life.

The Robin Williams Matthew lad just needs to stop swearing.  I've only watched a couple of bits but in theory his subject matter is good but it's totally unwatchable because of the swearing.


----------



## xreyuk (Aug 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure who he teaches and not bothered. What he produces on youtube is very good and gets his message over so well
		
Click to expand...

In my lessons with him, I find sometimes he doesnâ€™t get across â€˜whyâ€™ heâ€™s having you do a certain move, but when I do what he tells me, it clicks and make sense after a few swings.


----------



## adasko (Aug 20, 2018)

cane across this channel, he is very funny with some great ideas
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmob9ihv8izaukO2JlSI0hA


----------



## uptoscratchgolf (Oct 24, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Hi all

I commute on the train 5 hours per day so watch A LOT of netflix/amazon etc, but I do also download a lot of content from youtube to watch.  Normally the Mark Crossfield et al course vlogs, peter finch and Rick Shiels also.

I'm at the stage now where I've done all their videos to death and am literally waiting for them to release new content.....so I'm looking for other golf related entertainment, whether it be instructional or just fun.  What/who does anyone recommend?

Cheers all

Adam
		
Click to expand...

We have a channel about being crap golfers trying to become good, if you're interested https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCddkDy9sN9a15fwnBrUUw1g


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 24, 2018)

I feel the same about Robin Matthews-Williams, really hard to watch his videos. He's trying to be 'edgy' but would be better off losing the swearing and just working on his content.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 24, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			I feel the same about Robin Matthews-Williams, really hard to watch his videos. He's trying to be 'edgy' but would be better off losing the swearing and just working on his content.
		
Click to expand...

I initially thought RMW was just being an ass but once you get in to his vids and see where he's coming from I find him very entertaining now, though his no look coaching isn't for me but good luck to him, I like his anti establishment take on things.


----------



## Sats (Nov 4, 2018)

Download some NETFLIX originals instead!


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 5, 2018)

NLU's new Tourist Sauce series in Scotland has started, it's bloody brilliant. They're the kings of golf content at the minute.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			NLU's new Tourist Sauce series in Scotland has started, it's bloody brilliant. They're the kings of golf content at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't caught this yet, but really enjoyed their 'strapped' series about a trip to public courses in Iowa. As travelogues, they have made an effort to construct something a bit more interesting than the vanilla vlogs that some of the well known names trot out.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 5, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Haven't caught this yet, but really enjoyed their 'strapped' series about a trip to public courses in Iowa. As travelogues, they have made an effort to construct something a bit more interesting than the vanilla vlogs that some of the well known names trot out.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely worth a watch mate, Kilspindie looked amazing. I also really enjoyed the Strapped series - Neil's a proper character and you can't help but love Big Randy, what a guy.


----------



## TheDashingBlade (Nov 5, 2018)

I think Robin Matthews Williams' content is good. Yes, he is ranty and sweary but get beyond that and his stuff is different. How long he can keep it fresh for is another story.

I'd sooner hear a few of his swears than the comedy "foreign" accents, "banter" and the like from the ghastly Liam Harrison, hackneyed reheated tips from Peter Finch, more 8 out of 10 reviews from Rick Shiels or Crossfield making coffee.

And that Jason Stanley/topbloke golf is weird


----------



## User 99 (Nov 5, 2018)

TheDashingBlade said:



			I think Robin Matthews Williams' content is good. Yes, he is ranty and sweary but get beyond that and his stuff is different. How long he can keep it fresh for is another story.

I'd sooner hear a few of his swears than the comedy "foreign" accents, "banter" and the like from the ghastly Liam Harrison, hackneyed reheated tips from Peter Finch, more 8 out of 10 reviews from Rick Shiels or Crossfield making coffee.

And that Jason Stanley/topbloke golf is weird
		
Click to expand...

I think RMW is....was refreshing but as you say, his content is a bit one dimensional. As for Liam Harrison, he should stick to what he's good at, comedy and not taking things to serious. Shiels and Finch are the most boring yters ever. I'm a Crossfield fan but his technical stiff is just too much for the viewer to take in.


----------



## User 99 (Nov 5, 2018)

Just watched the NLU Tourist sauce vid, absolutely brilliant production, deffo worth a watch.


----------



## User 99 (Nov 6, 2018)

For those you don't have me on ignore, episode 2 has just been posted, LiverpoolPhil, I know you haven't got me on ignore so you can pop along and watch it now, it's good again


----------



## Robin Matthews-Williams (Nov 23, 2018)

Coffey said:



			Topbloke guy is still posting about Crossfield- clogging up my youtube feed for absolutely no reason.

Haven't came across him and hopefully never will
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that â˜ºï¸


----------



## User 99 (Nov 23, 2018)

Robin Matthews-Williams said:



			Good luck with that â˜ºï¸
		
Click to expand...

 
Oh I do hope it's you RMW, absolutely love your vids but your style will bomb on here with some of the absolute roasters on here


----------



## Robin Matthews-Williams (Nov 23, 2018)

RandG said:



			Oh I do hope it's you RMW, absolutely love your vids but your style will bomb on here with some of the absolute roasters on here  

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s exactly why Iâ€™m here ðŸ˜‚


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 23, 2018)

Robin Matthews-Williams said:



			Thatâ€™s exactly why Iâ€™m here ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Fairly sure the account is a wind up but anwyays,......first few videos I watched a couple of months ago left my ears bleeding and thinking the content had no real angle, but here I am now regularly watching and enjoying the no look shot lessons and other ramblings.


----------



## User 99 (Nov 23, 2018)

Robin Matthews-Williams said:



			Thatâ€™s exactly why Iâ€™m here ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Then you'll last 5 minutes ðŸ¤£ don t even think about swearing and wait til they find out you wear a hoody ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Keep up the good work dude ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Robin Matthews-Williams (Nov 23, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Fairly sure the account is a wind up but anwyays,......first few videos I watched a couple of months ago left my ears bleeding and thinking the content had no real angle, but here I am now regularly watching and enjoying the no look shot lessons and other ramblings.
		
Click to expand...

I love these forums ðŸ˜‚ anyone in here hit a PW 150 yards?


----------



## Junior (Nov 23, 2018)

Robin Matthews-Williams said:



			I love these forums ðŸ˜‚ anyone in here hit a PW 150 yards?
		
Click to expand...

lol - that's a knocked down gap wedge for most.


----------



## Robin Matthews-Williams (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Robin Matthews-Williams (Nov 23, 2018)

Junior said:



			lol - that's a knocked down gap wedge for most.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like I need to up my forum game then ðŸ˜‚ my swing speed is 130 with a driver!


----------



## Junior (Nov 23, 2018)

Robin Matthews-Williams said:



			Sounds like I need to up my forum game then ðŸ˜‚ my swing speed is 130 with a driver!
		
Click to expand...

That's better.  As long as it's minimum 290 on the fly with a baby draw you'll fit right in.........welcome


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2018)

Robin Matthews-Williams said:



View attachment 25988

Click to expand...

Interesting introduction? Are you in the golf industry or something ?


----------



## Robin Matthews-Williams (Nov 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Interesting introduction? Are you in the golf industry or something ?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, no haha


----------



## Robin Matthews-Williams (Nov 23, 2018)

Junior said:



			That's better.  As long as it's minimum 290 on the fly with a baby draw you'll fit right in.........welcome 

Click to expand...

Why thank you, sir ðŸ˜‚ this is a good crack! Itâ€™s nice to go out, shoot a 61 then come and chat about it to be honest.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 23, 2018)

Robin Matthews-Williams said:



View attachment 25988

Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£thatâ€™s funny. Watched some of your stuff, thought it was differentðŸ‘ canâ€™t subscribe as my kids watch my YouTube ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ I especially liked it when you had an online barney with homers â€˜scratchâ€™ mate. Thought the PGA rant was accurate, but you sounded a little bitter, didnâ€™t get any action in the bel air?? ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2018)

Robin Matthews-Williams said:



			Not really, no haha
		
Click to expand...

Ah a you tuber - cool have had a few â€œamâ€ you tubers on here but I guess you are a real pro ðŸ‘ are you a bit more interesting than Crossfield


----------



## Robin Matthews-Williams (Nov 23, 2018)

therod said:



			ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£thatâ€™s funny. Watched some of your stuff, thought it was differentðŸ‘ canâ€™t subscribe as my kids watch my YouTube ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ I especially liked it when you had an online barney with homers â€˜scratchâ€™ mate. Thought the PGA rant was accurate, but you sounded a little bitter, didnâ€™t get any action in the bel air?? ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ the online barney was good fun. Got a couple hundred subscribers out of that!

Yeah the PGA rant there was for sure a lot of built up frustration â€” open for interpretation about the bitterness as obviously Iâ€™m going to say Iâ€™m not arenâ€™t I. 

Keep the kids away from the strong language for sure haha and I got my hands on a 45 year old at the bel air during my residential week ðŸ˜‚ donâ€™t tell anyone! I had a cracking time.

The language is strong, however when Iâ€™m on my own and I rant it gets binded to my passion. I adjust my language to the company and surroundings Iâ€™m in as we all do... Not for everyone but Iâ€™ll for sure always just be myself and be honest ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Robin Matthews-Williams (Nov 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ah a you tuber - cool have had a few â€œamâ€ you tubers on here but I guess you are a real pro ðŸ‘ are you a bit more interesting than Crossfield
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not a real pro at all haha itâ€™s all very amateur. I mean I would definitely say more interesting but probably not as commercially sound or respected as he is. Very understandable haha.


----------



## User 99 (Nov 23, 2018)

Robin Matthews-Williams said:



			Not really, no haha
		
Click to expand...

Remember what I was saying about roasters on here, didn't take long did it ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2018)

Robin Matthews-Williams said:



			Iâ€™m not a real pro at all haha itâ€™s all very amateur. I mean I would definitely say more interesting but probably not as commercially sound or respected as he is. Very understandable haha.
		
Click to expand...

Ah well enjoy and welcome ðŸ‘ Interesting isnâ€™t one word i would align with Crossfield from the small number of videos I have seen of him.


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 23, 2018)

Robin Matthews-Williams said:



			Iâ€™m not a real pro at all haha itâ€™s all very amateur. I mean I would definitely say more interesting but probably not as commercially sound or respected as he is. Very understandable haha.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Robin, have to say - I like the videos you are putting out, but was put off by a lot of the 'over the top' swearing - I sound like my Mum, haha.

I was one of the comments saying about checking out Shawn Clement, his ideology of the swing is very aligned with your own. Very natural, very target orientated. 

I have to admit, I've tried the no look swing but wasn't fully committed to it.


----------



## User 99 (Nov 23, 2018)

I get it, feel the weight, use the lag for power and boom.


----------



## User 99 (Nov 29, 2018)

I see Topbloke has just had a video removed from YT, I seen it just before it got removed, pity to as it was his funniest to date, slagging all the YTer's off.


----------

